
Show HN: Understand today’s crypto news in 5 minutes in a daily email - whatdoyouthink2
https://cryptotickerr.com/
======
whatdoyouthink2
So a friend and I recently launched a crypto newsletter: we curate the top
stories of the day, summarize them in 400 characters news bites and email them
to you once per day. No bias, trading or price action talk. fundamentals only.

Here's today’s newsletter so you can see the style and type of content we're
curating: [https://us17.campaign-
archive.com/?u=6fd84371154acc769ed5664...](https://us17.campaign-
archive.com/?u=6fd84371154acc769ed5664bc&id=41a56a8799)

Would love to hear your feedback, suggestions, thoughts & questions. Hope you
all find it valuable <3

~~~
crypto_graphy
I disagree with the premise your newsletter on two counts:

1\. that you are perpetuating this misuse of "crypto" to mean
"cryptocurrency", when there is already a long history of "crypto" being an
abbreviation of "cryptography"

2\. that you are encouraging people to gamble their money on cryptocurrencies,
which are rife with scams and fraud and unsubstantiated grandiose claims

